# Big difference in twin size



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

One of my does delivered this morning twin bucklings. One is huge about 11 pounds other is tiny about 6 pounds. Tiny one is really struggling to stand. He was breech. She did the exact same thing last year with her twins. What would cause that. None of my other does do that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The bigger kid received more nutrition from within. There cold be many reasons that happens.

It could be deficiency as well. Give the baby some Bo-Se and make sure he nurses.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

sweetlife - how is the smaller twin managing? Usually they can catch up. I know this advice is too late, but usually going out to the barn every few hours to help them latch and have a good meal, plus a dose of B-Complex, and a Vitamin E capsule squirted in their mouth is enough to perk them up until they are strong enough to fight for the teat readily. 6lbs is a perfectly feasible size for a large breed goat kid. 

Did her smaller twin last year survive/thrive?


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes smaller one survived. I had to go out every couple hours help him latch on but he was energetic and a good eater. After three or four days his legs started working just fine.
She did this exact same thing last year. One big kid and one little one with weak legs. Both turned out fine. My concern is this time the big one was 12 pounds and I had to pull him. She's not a large goat. None of my other does do this. 
I'm just trying to decide if I should keep breeding her. She's a good mom and easy keeper but it's a pain to have to help her so much when I have so many kidding at one time.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes- that is very understandable. I have seen and heard of twins like you are describing, but I have no idea if does tend to repeat that. I would be inclined to give her a third chance if she is a good doe in most other ways. 

Is this her second kidding or had she had more normal kiddings before last year and this year?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

P.S. Post some photos of the mismatched boys and their dam when you can! We love to see photos!


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Just her second. I'll get pics tomorrow. There's still a big size difference.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

This one from this morning they are a week old today. One now weighs about 15, other one 10.5.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable. 

Yes, there sure is a big size difference there.


----------

